# Meetings > Workshops >  Εισαγωγή στα Ασύρματα Δίκτυα, Κυριακή 3 Οκτωβρίου 11π.μ.

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 3 Οκτωβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί μονοήμερη επιμόρφωση με τίτλο *Εισαγωγή στα Ασύρματα Δίκτυα* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Ο Hobbit θα είναι ο κύριος εισηγητής με τη συνδρομή βοηθών.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση. Υπάρχουν *25 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ*

*Το Fest είναι free*. Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό*5 ευρώ* και αυτό αν θέλει. Άλλωστε γίνονται τα fests για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο.

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες.

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ.

----------


## andreas

Δηλώνω συμμετοχή χωρίς PC [αν και δεν λεει να φερουμε! ]

----------


## nodas

και εγω

----------


## ekklisis

Επιτρέπεται η βιντεοσκόπηση;

----------


## papashark

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι περιλαμβάνει η "εισαγωγή στα ασύρματα δίκτυα".

----------


## dti

Πιθανολογώ οτι θα έχει αποσπάσματα από το Αλφαβητάρι του wi-fi, προσαρμοσμένα στις ανάγκες του awmn.
Καλύτερα όμως να μας πουν οι καθ' ύλην αρμόδιοι.

----------


## socrates

Χμμμ... ναι... επειδή στο έγραψα στήν ενότητα του συλλόγου, ας το επαναλάβω εδώ!




> Λοιπόν, OK το αναλαμβάνω. Σε πρώτη φάση θα είναι αναγνωριστικό ώστε να δουμε πως μπορούμε να το οργανώσουμε καλύτερα τις επόμενες φορές. Ήδη έχω μια ιδέα από meeting νέων, οπότε θα βγάλω ένα προγραμματάκι με το τι πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει η εισαγωγή. Δεκτές οι προτάσεις σας.


Σήμερα το βραδάκυ θα βγάλω το πρόγραμμα... Αν πιστεύετε ότι κάτι πρέπει να συμπεριληφθεί οπωσδήποτε στείλτε μου pm.

----------


## Black Flag

Count me in...

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν, σήμερα είχα την πρώτη συνάντηση με τους pstrat και τον lamprosk οι οποίοι θα αναλάβουν μαζί μου την διεκπεραίωση του workshop.

Η συνολική διάρκεια θα είναι γύρω στις 5 ώρες και θα χωριστεί σε τρία μέρη. Ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής ορίζεται η Κυριακή 03 Οκτωβρίου. 

*1o Μέρος Εισαγωγή*

Γενικά για τα δίκτυα
Ασύρματα Δίκτυα. Γιατί;
Εφαρμογές - Ασύρματες Κοινότητες - AWMN
Πρωτόκολλα και τρόποι λειτουργίας
Κανάλια και προδιαγραφές - Πιστοποίηση WiFi
Ασφάλεια

*2o Μέρος Εξοπλισμός*

RF Interface Εισαγωγή
Κεραίες - Ασύρματες Συσκευές - Κεραίες
Κατευθυντικά - πολυκατευθυντικά if
EIRP - υπολογισμός dB - SOM
Οικολογία

*3o Μέρος Workshop*

Συνδεσμολογία Καλωδίων
Δημιουργία δοκιμαστικού link
Στεγανοποίηση εξωτερικής συσκευής
Γενική Συνδεσμολογία

Αν θέλετε να προσθέσετε κάτι μπορείτε να μου στείλετε pm.  :: 
Οι θέσεις θα είναι περιορισμένες και θα τηρηθεί αυστηρά η σειρά προτεραιότητας. Μπορείτε να εκδηλώσετε το ενδιαφέρον σας στην παρούσα ενότητα.

Ηδη έχουν δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον: Andreas, Nodas, Black Flag

----------


## JS

Πολυ ωραία  :: 
Αν κρίνω απο την λίστα εμπλουτίζει κατά πολύ τα meeting νέων (που είναι το 1ο και 2ο μέρος περίπου) οπότε και αξίζει τα λεφτά του  ::  
Αν χρειαστείτε καμμια χαμαλοδουλειά (τύπωμα, δακτυλογράφηση,...) πείτε μου.

----------


## nkladakis

Εμένα να με υπολογίζετε σε όλα τα φεστ.  ::

----------


## socrates

> Πολυ ωραία 
> Αν κρίνω απο την λίστα εμπλουτίζει κατά πολύ τα meeting νέων (που είναι το 1ο και 2ο μέρος περίπου) οπότε και αξίζει τα λεφτά του  
> Αν χρειαστείτε καμμια χαμαλοδουλειά (τύπωμα, δακτυλογράφηση,...) πείτε μου.


Ο σκοπός είναι να *μην* γίνει μια επανάληψη ενός meeting νεων, αλλά και να *μην* αποκλείσουμε κάποιους που δεν γνωρίζουν τις βασικές ένοιες. Ήμουν παρόν σε δύο meetings νέων την πρώτη φορά ως παρατηρητής την άλλη ως παρουσιαστής, και στις δύο φορές ήταν καλά. Πιστεύω στις 5 ώρες που έχουμε ορίσει για το workshop να μπορέσουμε να αναλύσουμε πολύ περισσότερα και να διαφωτίσουμε καλύτερα μερικά tricky parts!

Εννοείται ότι κάτι θα σκεφτούμε να σε χώσουμε! Stand By  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ο σκοπός είναι να *μην* γίνει μια επανάληψη ενός meeting νεων, αλλά και να *μην* αποκλείσουμε κάποιους που δεν γνωρίζουν τις βασικές ένοιες. Ήμουν παρόν σε δύο meetings νέων την πρώτη φορά ως παρατηρητής την άλλη ως παρουσιαστής, και στις δύο φορές ήταν καλά. Πιστεύω στις 5 ώρες που έχουμε ορίσει για το workshop να μπορέσουμε να αναλύσουμε πολύ περισσότερα και να διαφωτίσουμε καλύτερα μερικά tricky parts!


Eγώ πάλι βλέπω το meeting νέων στο #2, και σε μέρος του #1 και #3, τραβηγμένο να κρατήσει 5 ώρες....

Τελικά θα καταφέρετε να ανταγωνιστείτε τα υπάρχοντα meeting νέων...

Θα κάνω το meeting νέων την Δευτέρα, και θα φροντήσω να μην σας ανταγωνιστώ στο μέλον και χάσετε τα 25€.....

----------


## paravoid

> Θα κάνω το meeting νέων την Δευτέρα, και θα φροντήσω να μην σας ανταγωνιστώ στο μέλον και χάσετε τα 25€.....


25€; Όχι ρε, ενδεικτικό ποσό είναι.
Guess what, ο χώρος δεν είναι ιδιωτικός - είναι του σωματείου. Δεν έχει αποφασίσει κανένας αρμόδιος (π.χ. Δ.Σ.) για χρηματικό ποσό εισόδου, οπότε δεν νομίζω πως τίθεται θέμα απαγόρευσης αυτής.

Νομίζω πως εκ παραδρομής γράφτηκε στο αρχικό post, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## lambrosk

Πάνο δεν πάμε ούτε ανταγωνιστικά ούτε εναλλακτικά ενός meeting νέων...
Πάμε απλώς σε κάτι ποιο προγραμματισμένο, οργανωμένο και με μορφή workshop. Γι'αυτό άλλωστε ασχολούμαστε 3 άτομα με αυτό...
Το meeting νεων παραμένει και είναι η πρώτη επαφή, δαγκωματιά...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Hobbit
> 
> Ο σκοπός είναι να *μην* γίνει μια επανάληψη ενός meeting νεων, αλλά και να *μην* αποκλείσουμε κάποιους που δεν γνωρίζουν τις βασικές ένοιες. Ήμουν παρόν σε δύο meetings νέων την πρώτη φορά ως παρατηρητής την άλλη ως παρουσιαστής, και στις δύο φορές ήταν καλά. Πιστεύω στις 5 ώρες που έχουμε ορίσει για το workshop να μπορέσουμε να αναλύσουμε πολύ περισσότερα και να διαφωτίσουμε καλύτερα μερικά tricky parts!
> 
> 
> Eγώ πάλι βλέπω το meeting νέων στο #2, και σε μέρος του #1 και #3, τραβηγμένο να κρατήσει 5 ώρες....
> 
> Τελικά θα καταφέρετε να ανταγωνιστείτε τα υπάρχοντα meeting νέων...
> 
> Θα κάνω το meeting νέων την Δευτέρα, και θα φροντήσω να μην σας ανταγωνιστώ στο μέλον και χάσετε τα 25€.....


Πάνο, λυπάμαι που το βλέπεις έτσι! Δεν νίωθω ότι σε ανταγωνίζομαι, και αναγνωρίζω το έργο των meetings νέων ειδικά όταν δεν υπήρχε κάποια άλλη πηγή ενημέρωσης. Κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη, υπάρχει χώρος και για τα δύο.  ::  

Για την τιμή πραγματικά και εγώ δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι η τελική, γι'αυτό δεν την ανέφερα. Πάντως IMΗO θεωρώ ότι είναι λογική.

----------


## papashark

> Πάνο, λυπάμαι που το βλέπεις έτσι! Δεν νίωθω ότι σε ανταγωνίζομαι, και αναγνωρίζω το έργο των meetings νέων ειδικά όταν δεν υπήρχε κάποια άλλη πηγή ενημέρωσης. Κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη, υπάρχει χώρος και για τα δύο.  
> 
> Για την τιμή πραγματικά και εγώ δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι η τελική, γι'αυτό δεν την ανέφερα. Πάντως IMΗO θεωρώ ότι είναι λογική.



Kάντε ότι καταλαβαίνετε, εγώ ότι ήταν να πω το είπα.

Ότι σας φωτήσει ο θεός κάντε.


Hint : η λέξη "ετερόφωτος" (παίζει πολύ τις τελευταίες μέρες)

----------


## jim

Δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή

----------


## Und3R

Μια θεση κ εδω.  ::

----------


## koki

Αν δεν είπα παραπάνω, και αν όντως έχω ρεπό (έχω) θα έρθω.

----------


## wiresounds

*Update*

Μετά την πολύ μεγάλη επιτυχία του Slackware fest, όσων αφορά την χρηματική συμμετοχή, συμφωνήσαμε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο τουλάχιστον σε αυτή τη σειρά των fests. *Θα τα κάνουμε free*.

Όποιος θέλει προαιρετικά μπορεί να δίνει 5 ευρώ ή και περισσότερα αν αισθάνεται έτσι, και αυτό ήταν το οποίο έκαναν και οι περισσότεροι. Άλλωστε γίνονται τα fests για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο.

----------


## stean_202

Κάτα 99% θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί...  ::   ::

----------


## paxosk

Θα έρθω

----------


## Dracumel

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους,
Υπάρχουν ακόμα θέσεις;
Αν ναι υπολογίστε με και εμένα...

----------


## [email protected]

Αν υπάρχει ακόμα θέση θα ήθελα να λάβω μέρος!

----------


## ekklisis

Κι εγώ! Πήραμε φόρα τώρα  ::

----------


## Exoticom

Μια θεση και για εμανα ,με την προυποθεση οτι θα εχει μασα παλι  ::

----------


## thanosx

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά θα συμμετάσχω κι εγώ...  ::

----------


## socrates

Ύστερα από το επιτυχημένο fest για slack που έκανε ο spirorso (Περιμένω με αγωνία το 2ο μέρος  ::  ) και ύστερα από το update που έκανε ο wiresounds στο τελευταίο του post όσον αφορά το κόστος συμμετοχής, πιστεύω ότι είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο.

Οι θέσεις θα ειναι *max 30*!
Μέχρις στιγμής έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή:

andreas
nodas
black flag
nkaladakis (αυτός θα πληρώσει οπωσδήποτε  ::  )
jim
und3r
jismy
stean_202
paxosk
dracumel
panikas @in.gr
ekklisis
exoticom
thanosx

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Επειδή δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος πως θα είμαι Αθήνα και θα μπορέσω να έρθω, δηλώνω συμμετοχή και σε περίπτωση που μαζευτούν πάνω από 30 παραχωρώ την θέση μου στον 31 για να μην στερηθεί κανείς αυτό το fest  ::

----------


## STAM

Και εγω θα ερθω.

----------


## dimitris31

και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## koki

μέχρι στιγμής
1. andreas 
2. nodas 
3. black flag 
4. nkaladakis
5. jim 
6. und3r 
7. jismy 
8. stean_202 
9. paxosk 
10. dracumel 
11. panikas @in.gr 
12. ekklisis 
13. exoticom 
14. thanosx
15.Undertaker
16. STAM
17. dimitris31
...

*Εάν μπορείτε βαζετε στο ποστ σας τον αύξοντα αριθμό, να ξέρουμε πότε τελιεώνουν οι θέσεις.*

----------


## kasiharis

Μία για μένα (18)
και μία για τον Tabby (19)
Tnx.

----------


## Tenorism

1 θέση και για τον xbelis που λείπει και μου ζήτησε να του κλείσω μια θέση.
xbelis (20)

----------


## nantito

Μία και για μένα (21)

----------


## houseclub

Mια για μενα (22)

----------


## estia

και μια για μενα, thanks (23)

----------


## gRooV

Μία θέση για μένα (24) και μία για ένα φιλαράκι μου (25),
ευχαριστώ!!  ::

----------


## panchovilla

Χωράω και εγώ; Θα έρθω να εγγραφώ κιόλας.(26  ::  )

----------


## Tenorism

Άκυρο για τον xbelis. Θα παίζει ρεμπέτικα μέχρι τις 6 πμ αύριο στην Τρίπολη, οπότε ξεχάστε τον.

----------


## lambrosk

Λίγο καθυστερημένη ανακοίνωση αλλά μετά απο ένα σερί προετοιμασίας και αυπνίας Σαββάτου και Κυριακής ξεκουραστήκαμε και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά πλέον.

Το fest ήταν ιδιαίτερα επιτυχές με την συμμετοχή να έχει ξεπεράσει το αναμενόμενο και να βρίσκεται εντός ορίου που μπορούσαν να καθήσουν στους πάγκους της αίθουσας.(29 ή 30 άτομα ήμασταν) 

Το ποστ γίνεται τώρα που και οι φωτό έχουν ανέβει στο FTP του MerNion, 
(απο τις 00.30 το χα βάλει Κων/νε η ταχύτητα έχει χαλάσει εδώ και 2 μέρες μόλις με 1-2kbps , κάνω κύκλο για να βγώ Ζωγράφου μήπως να κάνουμε κάτι για αυτό ...;;;  ::   ::   ::  ) 

Σταθερά πλέον η ψησταριά του Σάββα στο σταθμό της Καλιθέας έχει μάθει το ημιπόγειο την διεύθυνση και την ώρα που θέλουμε να φάμε (γύρω στις 15.00) και μας βλέπω για συμφωνία να μας πέρνουνε αυτοί τηλέφωνο αν θέλουμε να παραγγείλουμε σε λίγο....  ::  

Τέλος να πώ ότι η παρουσίαση που έγινε απο Hobbit, pstratos & lambrosk θεωρήθηκε καλή απο πολλά μελη που εκφράσαν άποψη και ευχαριστώ όλους για αυτό.

Πιστεύω και εκ μέρους Σωκράτη και Στράτου ότι για μας ήταν μια καλή αρχή που μπορούμε να εμπλουτίσουμε ακόμα περισσότερο, αν και ήταν γεμάτη και 

*a.με θεωρία:* σε όλα τα βασικά χωρίς να μπαίνουμε πολύ σε τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες ( εκτός και απο σημεία που χρειαζόταν για να καταλκάβουμε κάτι καλύτερα, έτσι pstratos? ) 
*
b.και με ανάλυση του τι είναι το δίκτυο:* τι είναι το AWMN την οικολογική του συνείδηση (έτσι Hobbit?) αλλά 

*c.έγινε και online επίδειξη σύνδεσης:* με φορητά καθώς επίσης και πως επηρεάζεται το σήμα στην πράξη ανάλογα με την τοποθέτηση της κεραίας αλλά και πως φτιάχνουμε καλώδια UTP και RF.

Άντε και στο επανειδήν!  ::

----------


## socrates

Αξίζει ένα μπράβο στους lamprosK, pstratos που μαζί με εμένα κάναμε μια όσο το δυνατόν πιο πλήρη παρουσίαση των βασικών εννοιών.

Ο σκοπός μας ήταν να δείξουμε το εύρος των τεχνολογιών που κρύβονται πίσω από μια ασυρματική ζεύξη. Μια πρώτη γνωριμία αν θέλετε με τον κόσμο των ασύρματων δικτύων.

Στο πρακτικό κομμάτι μιλήσαμε για εξοπλισμό, δείξαμε διαφορετικούς τύπους κεραιών, μιλήσαμε για συνδεσμολογία, καθώς πραγματοποίσαμε και ένα δοκιμαστικό link με το AP του συλλόγου.

Σίγουρα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που γίνεται μια τόσο εκτενής αναφορά ζωντανά. Δεν περιμένω να κατανοήσει κάποιος τα πάντα από μια τέτοια μονοήμερη εκπαίδευση, απλά είναι μια καλή αφορμή να ασχοληθεί κάποιος ακόμα περισσότερο.

----------


## acoul

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και μπράβο αξίζει πραγματικά στους διοργανωτές !!

μιά μικρή αναφορά στο event: http://blogs.ozo.com/index.php?op=ViewA ... 2&blogId=1

Οι φωτογραφίες του fest είναι προσβάσιμες και από το Internet?

----------


## MerNion

> Οι φωτογραφίες του fest είναι προσβάσιμες και από το Internet?


Προς το παρόν (σήμερα-αύριο), όχι. Αλλά από μεθαύριο θα είναι.. οπότε υπομονή.. Προς το παρόν παρτε μια γεύση:

----------


## apap

.π

----------


## Achille

Αυτό είναι περσινό, δεν το κλειδώνει κάποιος και να αλλάξει και τον τίτλο;

----------


## socrates

locked (αν θέλει κάποιος να ανοίξει την ενότητα ας στήλει pm στους mods)

----------

